# Tracker Tundra - Reviews?



## Johnny Bravo

I'm looking at the Tracker Tundra as a possible next boat. Probably not a brand new one, but I'm leaning toward the 20' sport version as a good fishing/family boat. I would intend to use it on inland lakes, Erie, and for pulling skiers and family outings.

Anyone have any feedback on this boat that would help my decision. Don't worry about offending me, I have no emotional attachment to this boat.

Thanks,
JB


----------



## K gonefishin

Go to walleyecentral and search tracker, you'll be busy for awhile. tons of guys had big time problems and they did not stand behind there products. Bad news over there, i would go read about it and even check out lemon law stuff and the BBB.


----------



## Toolman

JB,

I've only been in the 21 Tundra, so I can't comment on the 20' model, but it's probably not that different. The 21 has an awesome layout, especially for fishing 4 people and/or trolling. I've been in most of the 20-21' "multi-species" boats and it rides as good or better than all of them. The early ('03-'04) versions had some design problems with the transom stringers/welds and possibly some mid-hull stringers. According to good sources, they have corrected this (additional reinforcement). IMO, any boat you buy can be broken, and the boats that failed were likely driven very hard, but nonetheless they did break. If you decide to buy a Tundra, or any package deal, make sure the engine is at least 80% of it's max HP. K-Gone brings up a valid point. Tracker has had some issues with customer satisfaction in the past. I think alot of this depends on the dealer. Good luck with your decision.

Tim


----------



## SwollenGoat

I too have heard some sketchy things about Tracker. Small things aside, if you do have a problem with something major, like the hull, you are at the mercy of the manufacturer, not the dealer. A friend told me his buddy's boat was out of the water for 2 years while Tracker tried repeatedly to fix a busted hull weld on a new boat. That's 2 years of making payments on a boat that he bought brand new from them and could not use. Absolutely unacceptable - they should have given him a new boat or made every effort to fix the problem more promptly. 

Bottom line is I will not give my business to a company that will not support their own customers or stand behind what they sell. Do your research and look at other manufacturers like Alumacraft, Fisher, Lund etc. JMHO.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/boats/tracker.html


----------



## luredaddy

I have read that Trackers are the #1 selling boats in America. There has to be a pile of upset boat owners out there. If you frequent any of the major boat forums, the two that seem to be of the lesser quality, are Bayliner and Tracker. If you want to buy an aluminum boat, I would suggest Lund, the standard others are compared to. Crestliner and Alumacraft also have a following. Lund has a great warranty and customer service, it is the aluminum boat all others are compared to. 

If you fish one day a week, any boat may meet your needs, if you fish over 100 days a year, buy the best you can afford.
John


----------



## Saildog

Lund is the Mercedes-Benz of the aluminum boat world. I have never met a Lund owner that hasn't loved his boat. Most would not think twice about buying another one. 

As with a Benz, you pay for quality. If it were me and I had a set amount of money to spend on a boat (and the 20' Tracker max'd that budget), I would consider a smaller (18'?) or used-but-less-than-5-year-old Lund. 

The other downside of the Tracker, even if you get a "good" one, is that their reputation will cost you when you eventually sell it.


----------



## Johnny Bravo

I'm in agreement with much of these opinions in regards to brand reputation. My main draw was the new formed hull's supposed ability to perform in rougher water better than traditional aluminum hulls. Has anyone heard much about that?


----------



## Toolman

JB,

The Tundra "stretch-formed" hull is quite an innovation. The underlying problem with this process is that bending tends to weaken the aluminum. The transom areas where the metal bends is where Tundra hulls have typically failed in the past, due to the stress placed on it by heavy, powerful motors. Since the problems with the first Tundra hulls built, they (Tracker) have since added transom bracing and additional stringers. The formed hull is not only better than "traditional" aluminum hulls, it's better (IMO) than many glass hulls of similar size in rough water. Many who have been in the Tundra and other "comparable" glass hull boats will tell you the same thing.

I think it is a bit unfair to compare Trackers "entry-level" boats, that are much less expensive than comparable size boats made by other manufactureres, to models costing much more. These are what make up the bulk of Trackers sales. The Tundra is not a low-budget boat, but one made to compare to top of the line tournament-style walleye and multi-species boats. 

Tim


----------



## K gonefishin

I second with Toolman has said below. The Tundra is pretty good in rough water and will cruise very well through chop even dead nuts going into the waves, this is one reason why glass boats ride good they have the ability to create a slicing type hull and tracker knew this when they came out with the new technology that is used in the Tundra. It's a shame they dissapointed so many people when they came out and didn't quit build them the way they needed to be built but now that have improved there process and hull building. I would bet alot more guys would be running them if there wasn't so much bad press about them. they do have a decent layout and they ride good in rough water which would bring together the toughness of aluminum with a glass type ride. 

The 20 and 21 foot tundra's are compared to Lund Tyee, Lund Pro V 2025, Alumacraft 20 Trophy, Ranger 620 and Ranger 621, a loaded model will cost less than say a Lund or a Ranger but will be near the Alumacraft, Starcraft and some other quality boat builders. 

Reel Lady had a Tundra pm her for a user based opinion. She has a Ranger now FYI. I don't know why she switched but she may be able to tell you her honost opinon which is what you should be looking for.


----------



## Johnny Bravo

I know Reel Lady had one. I sent her a PM but she didn't respond. 

Trust me, I'll do plenty of homework prior to getting anything and I'm not dead set on the Tundra. Thanks for input on the rough water performance. This site is the best for getting honest opinions by far.

JB


----------



## DaleM

I have a Tracker Targa myself not the tundra,. I have had NO PROBLEMS at all with the boat. Nothing!! Like any boat type you will find problems, yes even on a Lund. No boat company is perfect. Myself I believe about 10% of what people say about a certain product. You always hear the bad things, never the good things. Too bad they don't post the positive, as they do the negitive. 
I have had my boat on Lake Huron, Erie and Michigan and again no problems. I've been in 6 foot waves when we had a storm come in on us fast last May in Canada. No problems again. A lot depends on who is operating the boat and what conditions they are in. Yes Tracker has had problems with the Tundra, but don't put down all Trackers. I can find bad things about any boat manufacture, any type, fiberglass , Alum, or wood. No company make the perfect boat. Those who own Lund think they are the best, those that own Crestliner the same etc etc. YOU choose what you want. Remember you are the one that will be using it, not someone from a web site that had a bad experience with one. Tracker has the biggest sales amounts anywhere. They must be doing something right or they wouldn't be in business as long as they have been. Also remember the dealer has a lot to do with the boat too. They can make you happy or so mad you post nothing but negative things about a boat. 
A very wise person told me a long time ago, "Don't believe what you hear and half what you see!!" do your home work.
Check around and you'll find problems with every type of boat made. You will also find a lot of positive things about all boats made.
Good luck what ever you decide.


----------



## K gonefishin

Yes true you can experience problems with any boat...BUT and it's a huge BUT. How the company stands behind there products and what you do for them is what really matter, Tracker's customer service record with people is absolutely horrid. It's not even Tracker it's the company behind all there brands of SunTracker, Mako, Tracker, Nitro. etc. They do not do even a decent half baked job of supporting there products if you have a problem. If you were to have a major problem with a weld crack for instance, you would have to fight touge and cheek to get them to fix it no questions asked,there dealer network is not up to par either, that is the other half of the equation. The super stores like Bass Pro shops don't care about there products nor the customer, in companies like Lund, Triton, Ranger, Alumacraft,Crestliner and other fine builders you will be hard pressed to find someone who is not at least 85&#37; satisfied with there issues and how they where resolved if you did have a problem. 

My advise after hearing horror stories with Lawyers and court stuff, stay away from any product they make, there is a real good chance you will get yourself a fine boat but do you want to take that chance when you can eliminate it by going with a better company with a strong dealer network and warranty right fromt he builder themselves, but do your research and you can only distill the info you hear. The web can be a great resource for stuff like this I would suggest do some long hard looking if you are in the market for a new rig. 

Dale, it's awesome you have not had any problems with you boat but from what I hear your one of the only ones and my ears get around quit a bit as you know. I'm not trying to knock anyones boat as there are tons of good tracker built products out there, but you know there track record isn't the greatest. 

Pounding on lake erie has shown proof they there stuff does not hold up well. this is fact not opinion. 

Read the stuff on the site that Hetfielld posted. It says it all.

Here is another 

http://www.bassboatcentral.com/trackerlikes_dislikes.htm


----------



## ezmarc

I know 2 Tundra owners that had major problems and crappy and long overdue work done to attempt a correction and 2 others that have had no issues at all. They do ride nice in rough water or calm. As good or better than most glass in my opinion if they're set up properly. I wouldn't completely rule them out myself and they are a good bang for the buck. There sure are a lot of horror stories though but I haven't heard any new ones for awhile..


----------



## DaleM

K- I agree with what you said. My point wasn't to put any make of boat down it was just to make it plain that all have problems. It indeed is how you are treated when repairs are needed. The link you posted shows that several types of trackers have problems, some seem quite severe where others seem pretty simple. 
I'm glad to see the Targa has had less complaints than 90% of other models though. The service I had on my boat was great. I had a problem with a valve that opens and closes the live wells and both were replaced without a problem and at no cost. The only other problem I had was my battery being drained if the boat sat for a while. That was corrected by putting a switch on the power line feeding my GPS/fish finders. 
You are right I truly believe I got one of the better trackers when I bought this one. It seems to me that Tracker has improved their quality the past few years as the complaints and problems have decreased by a vast amount. Lets hope so anyway. I checked several sites last night and most post that were made seem to agree with me on the quality getting better. I just hope Tracker keeps this up. 
I know a few that have Tundras and they too have had some problems. As Marc stated the ride is great and a lot of boat for the money. BUT- if the service part of a dealer or company is poor it make that all worthless. 
Again how a person handles a boat or cares for a boat can also add to the problems. I clean mine after each use, and always check it from top to bottom at least a few times a month. Doing my own repairs or general maintenance helps also. Having a nephew that works on boats for a living doesn't hurt either 
I figure to keep this one for at least 5 more years, then I'll decide what type to get next. Will it be another tracker? Who knows. If this one keeps working as it has, I'll check them out for sure. So far I am real happy with my choice
of boats. Lets just hope it stays that way.


----------



## Rob

Dale, What size Targa do you have? I have a 18' WT (2004) and haven't had a problem yet. All this is new to me, and quite a shock ,I might add. I do fish on Erie as well as inland lakes, and I'm glad that this has been at least brought to my attension. 

Rob


----------



## DaleM

I have the same boat, Targa 18. Full windshield etc. Not a minutes problem. Maybe the Targa is one that hasn't had problems. At least the few I have heard are all minor problems, nothing like the smaller trackers, or the Tundra's. 
Like you I love mine and as I said would buy it again in a flash.


----------



## RodMan

Dale and Rob - 

I've got a Targa as well. Bought it new in 2002 w/ a 90. Upgraded motor in 2005 to a 150 Opti. Love the set up! Have had few problems - all minor and easily corrected. No major flaws or failures. It's the driest boat I've ever owned. Never a drop of water in the bilge unless I get caught in a downpour. 

Wouldn't hesitate to buy another one. Just wish they'd make em in 19 or 20 feet. 

Dale - I agree the dealer can make or break your boat ownership experience. Find a good dealer and you'll find many happy boat owners.


----------



## Rob

Hey Rodman, How fast will that boat go with the larger motor? I'll tell ya, having a few guys with boats like mine (And not having any problems) sure makes me feel better!

Rob


----------



## RodMan

Rob,

Just maintain your boat, keep it clean and jump on minor maintenance items. Most of all, enjoy your boat. 

By the way, you wouldn't have a friend from Columbus that's an OGF'er and goes by JustCrazy on the boards?

The boat will run between 48 and 53 mph @ WOT w/ the 150 depending on load. Just nudge the throttle and she jumps right up on plane. 

Joe


----------



## Rob

The only guy I know from Columbus that fishes and also has a Tracker boat is Rich. I don't know for sure if he gets on this board. You out there Rich??

Rob


----------

